# knauf



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

whats this http://www.knauf.nl/show/nl/product/item/60,85,731,779/Nieuw:-Flottrunner


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A dry mesh tape zooka.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Diser Es verruck kuhl.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> A dry mesh tape zooka.


For flat tapes at least:thumbup:

I could see guys doing veneer plaster (diamond) buying something like that, if the price were right:yes:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Pretty slick. :thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Tape Tech Monster mesh. Every now and then you can find them on e-bay


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks a handy bit of kit, gonna check it out on ebay
Mesh tape loyal:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Looks a handy bit of kit, gonna check it out on ebay
> Mesh tape loyal:thumbup:


no me-h versus p-per tape kiwi will faint


----------

